# Vertical line at the end of printed paper



## learner (Dec 27, 2009)

I have 3 different printers Epson 1430, 3520 and Ricoh aficio and I started getting this black line on printed paper. It is not head cleaning issue. All the printers started printing with the line. I am attaching the picture.

thank you


----------



## decipherdev (Aug 13, 2017)

Looks like a boarder issue on the design itself, it may happen after you move the design on the print location on your computer, try cropping the design so that the white areas around it are gone. I think that may solve your issue


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

The black line is part of the image being sent to the printer. (its in the design)


----------



## decipherdev (Aug 13, 2017)

Amw said:


> The black line is part of the image being sent to the printer. (its in the design)


Struggling to understand what you mean here. If the black line is part of the design then i would expect it to be there? Please can you explain further.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

yup, part of the design

hit 'ctrl a' and see if your box goes all the way to the left where the line is


----------



## learner (Dec 27, 2009)

black line is not part of the design. No matter what design I print there is always this black line at the end of the print.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

is it some sort of 'show printer margin' setting in your program?
what program are you using?

it definitely sounds systemic (somewhere in your graphics program)


----------



## learner (Dec 27, 2009)

I use Corel Draw x8. I think problem is the software. When I restart the computer it prints without the line.


----------



## SamairaBose (Aug 31, 2017)

The image is not decribing the matter very well...


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

can you reduce the size of your art and move it further down the page to see if the line stays there or goes with it. at least then you'll see if its a border on your art or a frame on your workspace.
or delete the image and then 'select all' to see if there's anything hardly visible left on your page.


----------



## Rabbidsquirrel13 (Jul 27, 2015)

I would try saving your art in a different format, or try outputting it from a different program (i.e. adobe)


----------

